# KICAD  Software para diseño electrónico Gratis  (GPL)



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 30, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Hace un par de meses me encontré con éste software de diseño de esquemáticos y de tablillas impresas que está muy bueno.

Es gratis y Open Source, bajo la licencia GPL.   Lo he estado utilizando y me parece muy bueno.   Se los recomiendo.   

Si tienen dudas o quisieran información del mismo, pueden utilizar éste canal para preguntar.

La liga es:
http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

Inclusive puedes visualizar las tablillas creadas en 3D.   

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## KIDD (Ene 24, 2006)

Es verdad, es el que yo uso y funciona muy bien, de hecho viene en varios lenguajes, incluido el español, con su respectiva documentacion, y es para LINUX y para windows, yo personalmente lo uso sobre linux y me ha funcionado

KIDD


----------



## marfla (May 9, 2006)

Hola. queria preguntar si alguien sabe como hacer los impresos con el Kicad. Si se puede hacer sin haber dibujado el esquematico, porque me permite poner los pad de los componentes pero no las pistas.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 11, 2006)

Hola Marfla,

Si puedes hacer los diseños sin hacer el diagrama esquemático.   

Pasos:

1.  Entrar a PCBNEW
2.  Hacer click en añadir módulo (que aparce en el cuarto ícono de menú en el lado izquierdo.
3.  Para unir los pines del módulo con trazos, le das click a añadir pista o via.
4.  Si no puedes terminar el trazo porque te sale una flechita cuando vas a terminar el trazo, es porque no has desactivado la función de DRC.
5.  DESACTIVAR DRC, lo puede hacer haciendo Click en el primer ícono del menú de la izquierda que es un ícono de un circulito una flecha y un ganchito.


Espero ésto te sirva para que termines tu diseño.

Saludos,


----------



## vinho (May 12, 2006)

Hola!

Ese programa es fácil de usar?? Son completas sus librerias?? Alguien tiene algún manual o tutoral??

Saludos!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 12, 2006)

Hola vinho,

Yo lo utilizo y me parece muy fácil de utilizar, pero te recomiendo que lo pruebes tú y nos comentes que te parece.

Las librerias están bastante bien, y si ocupas algunos símbolos nuevos o módulos, es posible crearlos.

La mejor forma de encontrar ayuda es leer la ayuda, que está disponible en español y si no aparece algo preguntar.

Saludos,


----------



## marfla (May 12, 2006)

Ahi probe como me dijiste y anduvo todo bien. Muchas gracias Eduardo.


----------



## vinho (May 19, 2006)

Las librerías de este software están un poco pobres... Por ejemplo na hay micros atmel y tiene pocos pic. ¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna página donde bajarse más librerías?

Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

Bueno ya lo descargué gracias por el link, ahor alo voy a probar.


Saludos y gracias


----------



## skull (Sep 29, 2006)

excelentisimo aporte, se ve muy bueno el programa, te lo agradesco, cualquier duda te la consulto aqui, ok?, gracias nuevamente y hasta pronto

Adios y saludos


----------



## Braulio (May 22, 2007)

Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme, de a pocos estoy aprendiendo a usar KICAD: 
En la visualización GERBER no me salen los huequitos para el taladrado, cuando elijo la opsión taladrado del primer menu me sale en un mensaje que no esta disponible ¿que puedo hacer para que aparescan?
Y otra consulta: ¿como podría hacer para exportar el diseño final de la placa a otro programa por ejemplo en un PDF o guardarlo como imagen para poder imprimirlo en otra PC sin tener que instalar en ella el KICAD?
Agradeceré mucho si me pueden ayudar, o si me dicen donde puedo consultar estas dudas. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## yamazaky1984 (May 23, 2007)

Hola Braulio: Para convertir un archivo en formato pdf debes instalar una impresora virtual como la generada por el programa pdf creator, con ello al terminar tu diseño  lo "imprimes"  y listo.


----------



## Braulio (May 24, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias yamazaky1984, no sabia esa forma de crear pdf, ahora la vida se me hace mas sencilla. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias compañeros por sus valiosos aportes,  de verdad eston son los detalles que nos sirven para salir adelante y aprender mas en este maravilloso mundo.


----------



## somar (Jun 5, 2008)

Allado una duda existencial... 

¿Porqué en el tutorial de Kicad, siempre ponen las mismas imágenes que en la página oficial del proyecto Kicad?

Vamos que yo pienso que poner imágenes mas actuales, así como ampliar el contenido de la presentación, darían una muy buena impresión de su página, pues diría de uds que no solo se quemaron la reseña, sino que utilizan el programa, lo conocen y en realidad son gente que utiliza lo que promociona.

Yo te recomendaría eso en su web.

De paso, felicidades por apostarle al software libre, a mi el kicad me va muy bien y cualquier cosa que se me ha atorado (a excepción del diagrama de taladrado que explicaba Braulio) lo he solucionado mediante tutoriales, picarle aquí y allá hasta que chache, o preguntando en foros como estos.


----------



## nuno_electric (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola que tal?. aca la pagina en donde usuarios contribuyen con nuevas librerias para kicad, hay muchisimas y muy buenas. Espero les aproveche

http://www.kicadlib.org/


----------



## mxgh (Jul 12, 2008)

Hace 2 años que uso este programa,  lo he actualizado varias veces y poco ha cambiad. pero es sumamente versatil, al inicio yo hacia la placa en pcbnew, pero con el tiempo y en base a prueba y error logre usar el schema y hacer las asociaciones y crear la placa en pcbnew y usar el autoruteado y la autocoloacacion. es a mi parecer un buen programa para desarrollo de PCB


----------



## Jorge Tello (Mar 15, 2010)

Señores buensa tardes. No he probado el software, pero alguien lo ha probado bajo windows 7.

Gracias


----------



## ANDERSON DAVID (Feb 21, 2011)

hola estoy aprendiendo a manejar kicad... pero tengo un problema que quiza para uds sea facil de resolver
el problema es que se cruzan algunas pistas....no se como hacer con esto..habia pensado en un jumper
pero no se como ponerlo...si alguien me da una solucion


----------



## Mavila (Ago 18, 2011)

el problema es que se cruzan algunas pistas....no se como hacer con esto..habia pensado en un jumper, pero no se como ponerlo...si alguien me da una solucion

la solucion la tienes ahi a tu alcance, es solo pensar un poco, un jumper tiene como impedancia ó resistencia cero ohmios, entonces colocas una resistencia de cero ohmios en el lugar donde se encuentran las pistas de esa manera una pista va a estar en el lado del cobre y la otra pasará por encima de la placa lado de los componentes a traves de tu resistencia de cero ohmios, espero q sea de ayuda y disculpa por la demora


----------



## Manub (Ene 14, 2012)

He puesto el Kicad en Ubuntu 10.10 64Bits y me funciona bien , incluso viene bastante castellanizado, pero le he añadido librerias de Valve y no me las abre ¿como debo hacer? las añadì del archivo .lib bajado de la web de KiCad en Preferencias Library fuè como las puse ,pero no me coincide la lista ademàs faltan bastantes valvulas ,por ejemplo PCL86 etec ¿alguien sabe como proceder ò ponerle màs componentes aunque sea a mano? ¡¡gracias a los creadores de este programa!.


----------



## eriakata (May 6, 2012)

Tengo este Soft, y me parce muy bueno de echo les subo un manual muy completo, pero no he logrado abrir ningún PCB con el, No puedo ver ningún proyecto creado en otra maquina, utilizo linux. No sé si tenga que ser un PCB creado en linux para poder abrirlo. ¿Alguien sabe que ocurre?


----------



## Manub (May 6, 2012)

El problema de Kicad en Linux es que se actualiza todos los dias y si lo tienes personalizado te quita todo y siempre està a la ùltima, esto puede parecer una ventaja, pero el no mantener tù personalizaciòn es un inconveniente, ademàs llevo meses intentando funcionar  vàlvulas con èl y no hay su tia, al final he tenìdo que realizar mis montajes con Eagle.


----------

